# CPU Cooler for 3k



## Myth (Jan 21, 2013)

I am looking for a *cpu cooler* with a budget of around 3k.

This limit is flexible to an extent if I am convinced with proper data/reviews.

My current preference is a CM Hyper 212 Evo + CM 90cfm fan (push pull). Any new option should perform better than this.

The budget can be totally ignored if a noctua nh u12p se2 is available for purchasing now. 

System config is given below. Consider case width(cooler height) and placement in matx mobo. 

_Other thoughts_: Purchasing a Sapphre 7950 vapor-x + tx650v2 + this cpu cooler within 30k.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 21, 2013)

Nothing can match Hyper 212 EVO + CM 90cfm (or xtra-flo) push pull.
There is no other alternate with same performance.


----------



## Myth (Jan 22, 2013)

^^ Not even the higher priced models ?
Eg.
Thermalright Venomous X ( + cost of 2 fans *sigh* )
Cooler Master Hyper 412 Slim
Corsair A70

btw


> the situation with the Indian distributor is a bit difficult. We are working on improving the situation soon - *Noctua support team*


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jan 22, 2013)

Myth said:


> _Other thoughts_: Purchasing a Sapphre 7950 vapor-x + *tx650v2[/] + this cpu cooler within 30k.*


*
aah, finally.
I think the TX650 is a bit overkill for a i7+7950, isnt it?*


----------



## Myth (Jan 22, 2013)

arsenalfan001 said:


> aah, finally.
> I think the TX650 is a bit overkill for a i7+7950, isnt it?


A little more wouldn't hurt. 


How is your system running ? Oced ? Temps, OCed and stock?


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 22, 2013)

Myth said:


> Thermalright Venomous X ( + cost of 2 fans *sigh* )



Would cost more than 3K.

ABout noctua issue: I"m also in touch with noctua.


----------



## Myth (Jan 22, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Would cost more than 3K.



Thats what. Even with 2 fans, I dont think the extra performance would justify the price difference between that and the evo. 



d6bmg said:


> ABout noctua issue: I"m also in touch with noctua.



Anything positive from their side ? I hope they expedite this matter quickly.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 22, 2013)

arsenalfan001 said:


> aah, finally.
> I think the TX650 is a bit overkill for a i7+7950, isnt it?



Not at all. It will provide overclocking headroom.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jan 22, 2013)

Myth said:


> A little more wouldn't hurt.
> How is your system running ? Oced ? Temps, OCed and stock?



My system is fine. 
No OC yet. Not needed (And actually I am a lil scared to overclock on the GS600 ).
Added a couple of 120mm 90cfm cm fans (intake).
Temps are 22-30 idle, maxed out at 48-50c after playing max payne 3 for 1 hr for the CPU. Need to check the GPU though.


----------



## Myth (Jan 22, 2013)

arsenalfan001 said:


> No OC yet. Not needed (And actually I am a lil scared to overclock on the GS600 ).


The gs600 can easily handle that. 



arsenalfan001 said:


> Temps are 22-30 idle, maxed out at 48-50c after playing max payne 3 for 1 hr for the CPU. Need to check the GPU though.


My idle temps are 35-40


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jan 22, 2013)

Myth said:


> The gs600 can easily handle that.


Tempting 



Myth said:


> My idle temps are 35-40


Mine is at stock. And the ambient temps helps I guess.
One wired thing about the temps, one core always run hotter than the other 3 (like 21,24,25 and 32)

Btw, when are you getting the SMPS? What is in store for your CM xtreme power?
I have a friend who is also using the same SMPS. I have talked him to get a new one 

Checked the GPU temps at idle, hwinfo showing two temps, temp1 = 32 and temp2 = 29


----------



## Myth (Jan 22, 2013)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Btw, when are you getting the SMPS? What is in store for your CM xtreme power?



I will get the 3 items this weekend. The CM extreme will serve as backup. 
The old nvdia card will be experimental (read hybrid physx).

- - - -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - -- - - - - - - - - - - -

How good is this one -> Corsair Air Series A70 Dual-Fan CPU Cooler


----------



## Myth (Jan 23, 2013)

Got the Evo. 
Thanks for your help guys. 

**Mods close this thread please**


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 23, 2013)

Myth said:


> Anything positive from their side ? I hope they expedite this matter quickly.



They are saying its a bit complicated.
I can't comment anything more in this matter.


----------



## Myth (Jan 23, 2013)

I wonder what is the complication  *itwares pushing deepcool* 

The markets are running dry of noctua products as per Vedant. And nobody has an idea why.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 24, 2013)

Myth said:


> I wonder what is the complication  *itwares pushing deepcool*



Tirupathi is their importer, not itwares.


----------



## Myth (Jan 24, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Tirupathi is their importer, not itwares.



I thought so since noctua site states itwares as reseller/retailer in India.


----------

